# Sources for rigid 20" fork with brake bosses?



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

I have a Kona Makena 20" 6-speed bike for my 6-year old daughter. I've lightened it with some component upgrades, but it has a Spinner coil-spring suspension fork that is HEAVY. I doubt we'll ever hit anything in the next year or two that would necessitate suspension.

Short of locating a Spinner air fork, are there any sources for inexpensive cromoly or aluminum 20" forks (suspension corrected) with V-brake bosses?

Thanks - JMJ


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Niagra stocks several OEM replacement steel forks for cheap that would work, not sure I have even encounter a 20" rigid aluminum fork with brake bosses;

Sun Replacement 1-1/8" Trike Fork for 2011 Models - 20", Blue

Sun Replacement Fork for EZ X3-AX - Blue

Summit 20" Atb W/Braze-On 160/50 Chr

For a lightweight 20" suspension fork, see the 1130gr vintage Manitou fork I shortened for my daughter; http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/novara-pixie-20-project-853041.html


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks GrayJay. I'll look into it. Believe me, I'd love to shorten an air/oil suspension fork (or even an old AMP F-3), but I'm looking for shortest putt right now.

JMJ


----------



## discoganya (May 15, 2014)

Look at old/used Giant MTX 125s. They have rigid forks.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

CarbonCycles.CC :: Components :: Products :: Forks - Recumbent / Folder / Child Bike :: eXotic Carbon Rigid Fork for 20 Inch Wheel - Disc Only :: CC-F03-20


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Watching a used carbon rigid disk-only fork on eBay now. Add a disk hub, caliper, and rebuild to that bill. Or fab a clamp/bond on v-brake adapter and arch. 

JMJ


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

Birdman said:


> Are there any sources for inexpensive cromoly or aluminum 20" forks (suspension corrected) with V-brake bosses?


The suspension corrected part might be tough. I'd put a zip tie on one of the stanchions and see what the average ride height is when she's riding around normally while seated. Then measure that height and see what you can find.

What kind of headset does the Kona have?

Here is a chromoly BMX fork. 3/8" dropouts so you'll need adapters.

Free Agent 20" BMX 14mm Drop Out 200mm x 1 1 8" Steertube Threadless Forks BG | eBay

Here is one for a recumbent bike. First item listed in the spreadsheet.

Linear Recumbent Bicycle (Bike) Parts and Accessories

And another. V brake or disc, but on the expensive side.

VOLAE - Aluminum Disc Fork - 20"/406mm Wheel - Hostel Shoppe


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

wondering if anyone has ordered or used any of these rigid forks to replace their cheap 20" suspension fork?
whats my best bet for lightweight under $50?
going on this bike
MEC Dash Bicycle (Kids') - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Kona has a 1 1/8" threaded headset, but swapping to a threadless one is not a problem for me.

Project is on the back burner for now - just scanning ebay from time to time looking for a suitable replacement for low $$.

JMJ


----------



## melchionda (Sep 25, 2012)

Did anyone every find a good source for these forks?

All of the links suggested so far are for forks that are not "suspension geometry".

The magic number is 35cms from dropout to top of fork crown.

The closest I can find is 32cm.

I wish these companies would stop putting cheap suspension forks on these bikes. Also, I almost fainted when I pulled the crankset off the bike. The left side crank arm was incredibly heavy. It was like it was made of lead.


----------



## xlh82 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, I have been lurking and reading tips for lightening Kona Makena that my kid has.
Found one candidate to light fork category check KUbikes rigid fork 75€ it's 595grams and 345mm length.

http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Fahrradteile/Rahmen---Gabel/Starrgabel-KUbikes-20-Zoll.html

-xlh82


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

xlh82 said:


> Hi, I have been lurking and reading tips for lightening Kona Makena that my kid has.
> Found one candidate to light fork category check KUbikes rigid fork 75€ it's 595grams and 345mm length.
> 
> KUbikes_shop - Starrgabel KUbikes 20 Zoll
> ...


Any idea of how to get one of these shipped to the United States?


----------



## xlh82 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just tried to go their shop and noticed it wont let you select other location than germany.
I believe that best is to ask via email [email protected] they have just left to vacation and Will be back 7th of june.


----------



## FreeHeelFreeRide (Mar 18, 2005)

Bump. If anyone has success finding a source for a light rigid 20" v-brake mountain bike fork, I'd be really interested. The 1830 gram Spinner Grind (coil) on my 7 yr old's bike is not only an anchor, but it barely moves- even with me leaning on it. I disassembled, cleaned, lubed, etc. but got minimal improvement. I can't quite stomach spending $850 for a new air shock but would like to do something. Thanks!


----------



## xlh82 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi. Tried to ask from kubikes postage to Finland and got answer that it would be 13€.
Guess they might send to US also.


----------



## softbatch (Aug 19, 2014)

https://downtube.com/rigid-aluminium-fork-for-20-wheel/


----------



## Bassballer150 (Aug 9, 2017)

softbatch said:


> https://downtube.com/rigid-aluminium-fork-for-20-wheel/


 Has anyone tried this fork? Looking at options for my daughters Hotrock


----------



## FreeHeelFreeRide (Mar 18, 2005)

I haven't tried that one- but was in a very similar situation to you and got a light, rigid, Aluminum fork from Trek dealer. Can't remember the trek model, and I'm remembering it was a bit more $, maybe $60 or $70. Dropping the dead weight of a non-functional, ultra heavy front suspension fork was a huge help for my son. Good luck!


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Carbon-...hash=item41ce33b4ba:m:mJEus3X4bnnT-BiabfQYl3w


----------

